
Eric Schmidt Says Talking to Glass Can Be Weird, Inappropriate - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2013/04/26/schmidt-glass
======
hluska
In my opinion, articles like this represent the most interesting part of
technology. Google Glass itself is awe inspiring - when I was 6, I dreamed of
having something like Google Glass (and using it to accomplish my dreams of
becoming a Jedi). However, the most fascinating part will be watching society
and its norms catch up to the technology.

/waxing-philosophical

